

Show HN: My coworkers documentary App: The Human Story - rlbaker
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/appdocu/app-the-human-story/?

======
rlbaker
As seen on Daring Fireball, my coworker is creating a documentary on how apps
have shaped how people interact with computers and affected their lives.

He's reached nearly a 1/4 of his funding goal in just a few hours!

